# you favorite era in classical poll



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

1) ars antiqua
2)ars nova\ ars subtilior (medeival lore)
3)renaissance
4)baroque
5)romantic era
6)modernist
6) neo modernist
7)mostly everything (option)

Perhaps i forgot a category?
what about it i bet sadely this was ask about a zillion time in TC history 
but whatever, even if futile, this seem interresting


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Romantic era.
That was the era when the most of the most beautiful music was made.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

Sloe said:


> Romantic era.
> That was the era when the most of the most beautiful music was made.


no, no, no! It was the Baroque era that had the most beautiful music!

have you never heard the old saying "If it isn't Baroque, then don't fix it"???:lol:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Nate Miller said:


> no, no, no! It was the Baroque era that had the most beautiful music!
> 
> have you never heard the old saying "If it isn't Baroque, then don't fix it"???:lol:


I disagree.
The Baroque era had the Baroquest sounding music.


----------



## josef (Nov 18, 2016)

baroque and XX century


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Modernist era for me, with more than a dash of contemporary era, romantic, classical and baroque. And I have recently been listening to mediaeval era music, so perhaps I should go for "mostly everything".


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not sure I can definitively give an era, but I can share my thoughts on the question.

Romantic Era: This era contains the vast majority of my favorite works. If I listed works by the frequency of my listening, the Romantic era works would dominate all others.

Modern/Contemporary (not sure how this breaks down into modernist/neo modernist): For the past several years I have listened far more to modern/contemporary works and composers than to works/composers from any other era. 

Classical Era: This era contains my favorite two composers - Mozart and Beethoven. Their music has stood above all others for quite awhile now, and no other composer has come very close.

So I'm not quite sure what my favorite era is. There is simply an enormous amount of beautiful/exciting/fun/moving/interesting music from early Medieval through Contemporary. At times it's almost overwhelming when trying to choose what to purchase or listen to, and that's a wonderful problem.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My favorite eras are neo-classical, classical and baroque (Bach) with the qualification that my choices may be in error.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Late Classical by far (Mozart, Haydn, Beethoven, Weber, Dittersdorf, Hoffmeister, Hummel, I could go on). After that I would definitely say Romantic. I will admit that I think the most complex era was the Baroque era, and I enjoy listening to Baroque music, I just have to be in the mood. As far as 20th century goes... I personally can't stand it. I've tried a lot, shostakovich, Stravinsky, Williams, Glass, a lot, I just don't really like it. I'm more of a tonal, structural, and melodic type of guy. If you like 20th Century, then good for you, I'm saying it's bad music or anything, it's just not for me. I do enjoy minimalism to an extent though. But it's definitely Classical then Romantic for me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Romantic era, one can never have enough romance in music.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Baroque and modern.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

All of the above!


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Baroque mostly with some inclination towards ars nova. Before it was Romantic era for sure.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Baroque - with strong leanings towards the earlier music too.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Modernist/20th century/contemporary for me, but I am open to all kinds of music, non-classical included.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

MoonlightSonata said:


> All of the above!


Amen!!! :tiphat:


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

NO issue for me - definitely 'mostly everything'


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> 1) ars antiqua
> 2)ars nova\ ars subtilior (medeival lore)
> 3)renaissance
> 4)baroque
> ...


The one you forget - between Baroque and Romantic - has Mozart and Beethoven in it. Seems like an impossible oversight really.

I can't really pick one. I love most of them so much. My favorite composer is Mozart and that is the Classical Era.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Most points between late baroque and the modern era but much of my listening these days tends to focus on the first half of the 20th century, a time when both new developments and re-calibration of established principles led to music becoming wonderfully fresh and diverse.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm mostly everything. Every era has something unique to say about the human condition.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2016)

I go along with Manxfeeder,every era has its beauty,its lying there waiting for you to discover.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Rococo (Late Baroque). More of a French movement/style.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> 1) ars antiqua
> 2)ars nova\ ars subtilior (medeival lore)
> 3)renaissance
> 4)baroque
> ...


I like how you separate the pre baroque music into three categories, in my ignorance I lump it all into one. I can tell you're an early music specialist by doing this. Well done. 


elgars ghost said:


> Most points between late baroque and the modern era but much of my listening these days tends to focus on the first half of the 20th century, a time when both new developments and re-calibration of established principles led to music becoming wonderfully fresh and diverse.


This is what I listen to and how I hear the music. I have catalogued most of my music, and the median date of composition of the CDs in my collection is about 1910. Most of the music I listen to is LvB through DSCH.

Also, I'd like to add that I listen to almost exclusively instrumental music.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

My favorite era is from approximately 1760 through 1850. This 1760-1850 time span doesn't fit neatly into any of the standard categories. It spans the Classical and some of the Romantic era.

Sorry about breaking the rules of the poll...the problem is that I like too many different styles and composers. I can't be "monogamous" to any one time period.


----------



## trupiosz (Nov 24, 2016)

I prefer 5/6: late romantic/early XX century music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am leaning toward a new composer, can not "out " him, his works are copyright protected.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I am leaning toward a new composer, can not "out " him, his works are copyright protected.


This sounds intriguing...why can't you tell us his name?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> This sounds intriguing...why can't you tell us his name?


Violating forum rules.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

the 19th century for me.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Late classical, early romantic. However, baroque is foundational for these two.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Romantic era. With Baroque a close second.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Nevum said:


> Romantic era. With Baroque a close second.


Do you prefer the Romantic composers who used some Baroque techniques? Like Mendelssohn and Brahms?


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Do you prefer the Romantic composers who used some Baroque techniques? Like Mendelssohn and Brahms?


I like both of them a lot. But I like also a lot other romantics....Bruckner, Wagner, Schumann, and others.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

1. Modernist
2. Romantic
3. Classical
4. Baroque
I am not familiar enough with other music to rank it


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Classical era for me


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

1. Late Romantic/Early Modernism. 
2. Late Classical/Early Romantic 
3. Late Baroque/Early Classical


----------

